# I-Step F020-15-03-501 CAFD NOT FOUND



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

francais said:


> I am new and I am here with my friend Google Translate
> 
> Shawnsheridan - I sent you a message. Please check.


I replied to your PM.


----------



## m6lei (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello mate.l,

My car just got updated to F020-15-03-501 after a recent dealership service and after that, I have similar problem saying that the CAFD files not found. What can I do??

Many thanks!!


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Car has 55.0 on it, so you need 55.0 PSdZData, but then this data is Trimmed by BMW now and not usable for FDL Coding.


We Chinese have a software can solve this problem BMW AI


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dingwei said:


> We Chinese have a software can solve this problem BMW AI


And it is based on historical CAFD Data?


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

CAFD new data


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dingwei said:


> CAFD new data


So you have original Untrimmed 55.x PSdZData from BMW AG?


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you have original Untrimmed 55.x PSdZData from BMW AG?


If you know Chinese, I put the software to you


----------



## dingwei (Jan 6, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> so you have original untrimmed 55.x psdzdata from bmw ag?


no


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

In my opinion downgrading and upgrading are the same in point of view of dependencies. 

We are talking about different levelled firmwares, which is not the best to have. 
Few weeks ago I did some investigation regarding ECU updates (based on shawn's manual) and I discovered there are circular referenceies/dependecies. I mean there are ECUs, which are depend on each other.

From this approach I think it is better not to downgrade only some ECUs, or if you did that I would recommend upgrade to latest after FDL coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m6lei said:


> Hello mate.l,
> 
> My car just got updated to F020-15-03-501 after a recent dealership service and after that, I have similar problem saying that the CAFD files not found. Would PSDZ55.x solve the problem, coz I am running PSDZ 54.2... If so, can I have the PSDZ55.x download link plz??
> 
> Many thanks!!


55.x PSdZData will allow you to read ECU, but due to CAFD being now Trimmed, you will not be able to FDL Code it as you once could.


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 55.x PSdZData will allow you to read ECU, but due to CAFD being now Trimmed, you will not be able to FDL Code it as you once could.


What a way to ruin a good thing, there has to be a work around. I just ordered an M4, makes me want to tell BMW to take it back.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

UnderminE said:


> What a way to ruin a good thing, there has to be a work around. I just ordered an M4, makes me want to tell BMW to take it back.


There are workarounds based on using older psdzdata. Not perfect but works ok for now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

UnderminE said:


> What a way to ruin a good thing, there has to be a work around. I just ordered an M4, makes me want to tell BMW to take it back.


CAFD Renaming or FDL Code by Storage In. Both though assume new CAFD data is same as old CAFD data.


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> There are workarounds based on using older psdzdata. Not perfect but works ok for now


Yeah I'm aware but I'm getting rid of a 2015 435 gran coupe with jb4 for a 2015 m4 planned to bump vmax to 327 FF, and code the usual goodies. I know I can downgrade but this just complicates things and makes me think about what my next choice of car will be. I love bmw not just because it's #theultimatedrivingmachine But because of the ability to add features that should be standard like closing my trunk mirrors windows and roof with my fob. Video in motion so I don't have to rip out the head unit that I paid extra cash for other wise I'd be spending say 65k vs the 91k on my new m4 and just put in a head unit with jl audio like when I was a kid. As an adult I just want to pay for what I want and be done, not waste time on something that should be so simple regardless of how fun it is. Makes me pair bmw with keurig for using drm on k cups.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

UnderminE said:


> Yeah I'm aware but I'm getting rid of a 2015 435 gran coupe with jb4 for a 2015 m4 planned to bump vmax to 327 FF, and code the usual goodies. I know I can downgrade but this just complicates things and makes me think about what my next choice of car will be. I love bmw not just because it's #theultimatedrivingmachine But because of the ability to add features that should be standard like closing my trunk mirrors windows and roof with my fob. Video in motion so I don't have to rip out the head unit that I paid extra cash for other wise I'd be spending say 65k vs the 91k on my new m4 and just put in a head unit with jl audio like when I was a kid. As an adult I just want to pay for what I want and be done, not waste time on something that should be so simple regardless of how fun it is. Makes me pair bmw with keurig for using drm on k cups.


no need to downgrade the software version in thr car. Just swap the version used by esys to modify the cafds (and temporarily rename cafds to what they were called in older verdion). Then swap everything back before coding the car. Also


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

m6lei said:


> Hello mate.l,
> 
> My car just got updated to F020-15-03-501 after a recent dealership service and after that, I have similar problem saying that the CAFD files not found. What can I do??
> 
> Many thanks!!


Hello,
I am trying to code F30, with 54.1, the level is F020-14-11-505, I am getting missing files on a few modules. Is this level above 54.1? My 7 just got here today, hope I do not have the same issues. So v55 will not allow any FDL coding? VO coding?

Please let me know.
TX,
ER


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

I must be reading this wrong, here's how I read it, rename old cafds for the module you're working with to match what's on the cars module then code and then rename old cafd to it's original name?



bmw325 said:


> no need to downgrade the software version in thr car. Just swap the version used by esys to modify the cafds (and temporarily rename cafds to what they were called in older verdion). Then swap everything back before coding the car. Also


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

UnderminE said:


> I must be reading this wrong, here's how I read it, rename old cafds for the module you're working with to match what's on the cars module then code and then rename old cafd to it's original name?


No, read current cafds from car using latest version of psdzdata. The rename to what they were called in 54.1 and swap psdzdata to 54.1 as well. Edit the files, then swap everything back before coding the car. You'll obviously need to restart esys each time you swap psdzdata versions

The main issue with this technique is that any new parameters added since 54.1 won't be findable. Not sure if this has happened yet however


----------



## UnderminE (Jun 20, 2013)

So I need V55 psdzdata as well as 54.1 to beable to swap, who's got the link for v55, lol. Can't believe it's coming to this, I love BMW, so sad.



bmw325 said:


> No, read current cafds from car using latest version of psdzdata. The rename to what they were called in 54.1 and swap psdzdata to 54.1 as well. Edit the files, then swap everything back before coding the car. You'll obviously need to restart esys each time you swap psdzdata versions
> 
> The main issue with this technique is that any new parameters added since 54.1 won't be findable. Not sure if this has happened yet however


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

I need some help. My car was updated to step F010-15-03-501. Of course, some CAFDs are trimmed now but I have a problem with HU_NBT CAF, it does not exist !!! When I read SVT, I have this error:



Note: Older CAF for HU_NBT was called CAFD_00000DED_001_020_106.ncd
Note2: I don't have this file in psdzdata\swe\cafd folder

Then, impossible to edit FDL of course, even coding HU_NBT does not work. I have Esys 3.26.1 with psdzdata 55.0 and Esys 3.24.2 with psdzdata 54.1. Maybe I need psdzdata 55.1 ?

What can I do ? Downgrade firmware is too risky to me.

Thanks, I am not an expert with Esys


----------

